# Platers Fabricator Welders



## macas (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello Guys any Brits on here made through move to Canada as Platers, Fabricator Welders. If so how has it gone. I am looking into moving my family. Last year we tried to go to Australia and it fell through. Just been laid off 5 weeks now. Can't get a job anywhere.

Where are the best places to look and which companies will possibly sponsor.

Thanks


----------



## firstchoice (May 30, 2012)

Would recommend you try Alberta. Provided you can get your qualifications or work experience deemed equivalent to Canadian ones it should not be too hard to get a job in the oil patch.


----------



## macas (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks very much. Been onto MCK Global today. He was questioning my CV as ivd worked for companies that build Dump Trucks and Excavators. He said the Canadians might look at it and say you have not got the skill set they need. Tried to explain to him but he did not sound interested. I've now spent the whole day making my Resume more Canadian friendly.


----------



## garwboy (Sep 30, 2012)

Have you set up a search on the likes of "jobrapido" and "seek" ?


----------

